

The Data Deluge - anigbrowl
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displayStory.cfm?story_id=15579717&source=hptextfeature

======
blogimus
Interesting but the article fails to even make a mention of information
visualization or visual analytics (how are we going to sift through all that
data to see the patterns to make decisions)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_visualization>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_analytics>

~~~
elblanco
It's interesting how many different kinds of tools there are in this space.

Everything from ESRI Arc Map products <http://www.esri.com> to Starlight
<http://www.futurepointsystems.com> to Palantir <http://www.palantirtech.com>.

Each is as different as can be from one another, yet there seems to be
significant overlap between the products as well.

